# Lustige Trikots gesucht



## sharky (10. April 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

Kennt jemand einen Shop oder Hersteller, bei dem man nicht nur die üblichen 08/15 Trikots a'la Fox, Troy Lee, Race Face, O'Neal & Co bekommt?

Sowohl farblich etwas gewagter (FXR geht in die richtige Richtung) und gern auch mit (lustigen) Motiven  schwebt mir vor. Aber außer Rie:sel Design auch da Fehlanzeige in den üblichen Shops

Das kultige Krümelmonster Trikot o.ä. sucht man vergeblich, zumindest in weit. Die Steinböcke oder Bernhardiner und andere lustige auch.

Falls jemand weiß wo es was abseits dee Massenware gibt, lasst es mich wissen


----------



## null-2wo (10. April 2022)

losse riders würde mir da einfallen, mit laser cats from space und so zeug  oder is das zu bemüht "cool"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. April 2022)

krümelmonster und co bekommste hier für kleines geld. ich habe da schon einige trikots geholt ( grinch, krümelmonster usw ). machste für das geld nix falsch






						21Grams Herren Radtrikot fahrradbekleidung Fahrradtrikot Kurzarm Fahhrad Trikot Shirt mit 3 Gesäßtaschen MTB Mountain Rennrad Atmungsaktiv Rasche Trocknung Feuchtigkeitsabsorbierend Weich Marineblau 2022 - € 25.99
					

€ 25.99 - 21Grams Herren Radtrikot fahrradbekleidung Fahrradtrikot Kurzarm Fahhrad Trikot Shirt mit 3 Gesäßtaschen MTB Mountain Rennrad Atmungsaktiv Rasche Trocknung Feuchtigkeitsabsorbierend Weich Marineblau 2022. Preiswert Radtrikots  online kaufen? Jetzt auf lightinthebox.com im Ausverkauf!




					m.lightinthebox.com


----------



## moggale (10. April 2022)

divergent! schrieb:


> krümelmonster und co bekommste hier für kleines geld. ich habe da schon einige trikots geholt ( grinch, krümelmonster usw ). machste für das geld nix falsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab dort auch schon eingekauft, immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. Aber min eine Nummer größer kaufen!


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2022)

ja das stimmt. sind aber auch recht luftig. ist keine high end faser aber ich bin da auch nicht so prinzessinnen mäßig drauf. farben sind top auch nach vielen wäschen. versand dauerte glaub so 2-3 wochen


----------



## µ_d (10. April 2022)

Home | Hazzard Emporium
					

Hazzard Emporium. The latest bike jerseys and merch from the Hazzard Racing team.




					www.hazzardemporium.com


----------



## Epic-Treter (10. April 2022)

Habe hier gekauft und bin mit jedem Trikot zufrieden:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3282...de7-2ccd-4bcb-8547-35f500090e49-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id"%3A"65043816949"%7D&pdp_pi=-1%3B11.23%3B-1%3B-1%40salePrice%3BEUR%3Bsearch-mainSearch


----------



## sharky (10. April 2022)

hier geht´s ja rund 

die dinger müssen weit sein. es muss ein protektorenhemd drunter passen. unter dem link auf ali find ich nur enge. die von hazard sind nicht schlecht., aber die nur drei erhältlichen motive sind nicht meins. wie vermutet, sind die von loose riders etwas zu gezwungen cool. und ich mag keine katzen


----------



## null-2wo (10. April 2022)

trotzdem, guter thread


----------



## polo (11. April 2022)

habe ähnliches gesucht und vorläufig aufgeben. die loose riders sachen sehen letztlich doch aus wie von amateuren im konfigurator verbastelt, die deutlich kreativeren rr trikots sind nicht das richtige, primal wear ist nur noch traurig... hier noch ein tipp: https://www.cycologygear.eu/ und bei ali und lighinthebox auch mal nach motocross und bmx durchsuchen.


----------



## Bener (11. April 2022)

War Leggings schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesboy (11. April 2022)

radklamotte.de
Deputy Sheriff


----------



## sepplmail (11. April 2022)

Da hab ich mich schon gefreut das Northwave Banana Split empfehlen zu können und dann schreibst du was von „weit“ 🙁


----------



## Mountain77 (11. April 2022)

Frag mal bei Trailsucht an, die drucken soweit ich weiß auch Wunschmotive auf Anfrage.








						Trailsucht - Trailsucht
					

WintertimeSaleHierDas ganze JahrNEW STUFFBikeshorts, Bikeshirts, Handschuhe, etc.Direkt zum Shop Shirts & Shorts in Progress Der komplette trailsucht stuff wird von der trailsucht-Gang auf Mark & Bein, Berg & Tal, Hitze...




					trailsucht.de
				



P/L finde ich gut bei denen und die haben auch weite Sachen, wo schwere Jungs mit Protektor drunter/rein passen.


----------



## sharky (12. April 2022)

Bener schrieb:


> War Leggings schon?


wird halt schwer, die über den kopf zu ziehen 



Bluesboy schrieb:


> radklamotte.de


lustige sachen, definitiv. da wäre was dabei. ist aber alles eng 
https://radklamotte.de/


Bluesboy schrieb:


> Deputy Sheriff


an sich ganz gut. aber die preise, die die aufrufen, liegen jenseits meines limits


----------



## gakul (12. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Shop oder Hersteller, bei dem man nicht nur die üblichen 08/15 Trikots a'la Fox, Troy Lee, Race Face, O'Neal & Co bekommt?
> 
> ...


https://www.meckistore.com/de/ allerdings mehr Rennrad-Style.


----------



## sharky (12. April 2022)

ich bin schon verwundert. der DDD fraktion unterstellt man ja ne gewisse lockerheit, so dass ich erwartet hätre, dass es für die zielgruppe da ein entsprechendes angebot auch abseits der klassichen shirts gibt. 
die RR fraktion, zumindest die ganz eingefleischten, sind mir eher als ziemlich stiere und unlockere typen bekannt, denen ich das tragen von sowas eher nicht zuschreiben würde
daher wundert mich, dass das angebot gerade andersrum ist. jede menge RR trikots, die mir vom stil gefallen, aber unter die eben kein protektorenhemd passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (12. April 2022)

Sicherlich ne doofe Frage jetzt, aber wozu braucht man für "weit" und "über Protektor" so ein pseudo-hightech Trikot?
Bei "eng - Luftwiderstand zerstört mein Pace" und "direkt auf die Haut - ohne physikignorierende Traumfasern ersticke ich!" kann ich ja zumindest noch halbwegs Verständnis herbeiillusionieren.



sharky schrieb:


> ich bin schon verwundert. der DDD fraktion unterstellt man ja ne gewisse lockerheit


Die mir bekannte DDD Fraktion trägt einfach "lustige" T-Shirts oder das was im "kommt bald in die Kleiderspende"-Schubfach ganz oben liegt.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (12. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> ich bin schon verwundert. der DDD fraktion unterstellt man ja ne gewisse lockerheit, so dass ich erwartet hätre, dass es für die zielgruppe da ein entsprechendes angebot auch abseits der klassichen shirts gibt.
> die RR fraktion, zumindest die ganz eingefleischten, sind mir eher als ziemlich stiere und unlockere typen bekannt, denen ich das tragen von sowas eher nicht zuschreiben würde
> daher wundert mich, dass das angebot gerade andersrum ist. jede menge RR trikots, die mir vom stil gefallen, aber unter die eben kein protektorenhemd passt


Die Schlussfolgerung aus deinen Beobachtungen/Annahmen wäre halt, dass die Lycra-Fraktion sich die Lockerheit bei RieselDesign einkauft. 

Bei Loose Riders (wenn man von denen was kaufen mag) gibt's neben Laseraugen-Katzen auch Flamingos und Bier-Motive und sowas - hab ich bis jetzt aber nur bei Bikepark-Kids und verdächtig nach Midlifecrysis aussehenden Herren gesehen. no offence 
Den Tip mit den (B)MX-Klamotten würde ich nochmal wiederholen, auch wenn da Comicmotive wahrscheinlich auch nicht so leicht zu finden sind.

Wenn's um Bikepark-Klamotten geht (--> Protektorenhemd?), tut's doch auch ein T-Shirt. Da wird die Auswahl dann riesig, der Preis geringer und so bedruckte Spaß-Shirts haben eh meistens nen Plaste-Anteil und trocknen entsprechend schneller.

edit: Sowas hat dann teilweise schon derbe Ed-Hardy-Vibes. 
Über die weiteren Produktempfehlung jibbet noch mehr...


----------



## Seebl (12. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Bei Loose Riders (wenn man von denen was kaufen mag) gibt's neben Laseraugen-Katzen auch Flamingos und Bier-Motive und sowas - hab ich bis jetzt aber nur bei Bikepark-Kids und verdächtig nach Midlifecrysis aussehenden Herren gesehen. no offence


Es ist schön zu sehen, dass wir eine ähnliche Klischee-Erfahrungen gemacht haben.   
Voll sick und so.


----------



## sharky (12. April 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Sicherlich ne doofe Frage jetzt, aber wozu braucht man für "weit" und "über Protektor" so ein pseudo-hightech Trikot?
> Bei "eng - Luftwiderstand zerstört mein Pace" und "direkt auf die Haut - ohne physikignorierende Traumfasern ersticke ich!" kann ich ja zumindest noch halbwegs Verständnis herbeiillusionieren.
> 
> 
> Die mir bekannte DDD Fraktion trägt einfach "lustige" T-Shirts oder das was im "kommt bald in die Kleiderspende"-Schubfach ganz oben liegt.


ich schwitz gern und viel. baumwolle pappt irgendwann und saugt sich voll. ich brauch keine raumfahrtleibchen, aber was schnelltrocknenderes als baumwolle wäre mir lieber



nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> ....und verdächtig nach Midlifecrysis aussehenden Herren gesehen. no offence


so, das ist der zeitpunkt wo du über einen bunker, zumindest aber einen schützengraben nachdenken solltest


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. April 2022)

https://www.amazon.de/EALER-Herren-Jungen-Eishockey-Training/dp/B081R3CJTL/ref=asc_df_B081R3CJTL/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=534905579670&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2536542902841322282&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9042029&hvtargid=pla-1234270915883&psc=1&th=1&psc=1
		


+









						Marabu KiDS Stoffmalstifte-Set, 10er-Pack
					

Marabu KiDS Stoffmalstifte-Set, geeignet für helle Textilien, waschbeständig bis 60° C nach Bügelfixierung bei Baumwolltemperatur oder im Backofen (8 min./150° C), Strichstärke: 3 mm, Inhalt: 10 Stifte in den Farben Blau, Schwarz, Rot, Lila, Braun, Gelb, Orange, Pink, Beige, Grün. Empfohlen ab 3...




					basteln-de.buttinette.com
				




Und dann malste da Roger Rabbit drauf oder schreibst "Romanes eunt domo" o. ä.


----------



## sharky (12. April 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/EALER-Herren-Jungen-Eishockey-Training/dp/B081R3CJTL/ref=asc_df_B081R3CJTL/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=534905579670&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2536542902841322282&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9042029&hvtargid=pla-1234270915883&psc=1&th=1&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich sollte ich dir dafür ja die löffel langziehen. Aber immerhin sind ausnahmsweise mal deine schnapsideen nicht ganz unbrauchbar...und bringen mich auf eine idee!

DU malst! Statt comics eben trikots... stelle mir das dann so etwa vor:


----------



## null-2wo (12. April 2022)

jetz kommen wir der sache näher - warum gibts noch keine trikots von den grauzonenbikern, @MUD´doc ?


----------



## sharky (12. April 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> jetz kommen wir der sache näher - warum gibts noch keine trikots von den grauzonenbikern, @MUD´doc ?


Obachr! Nicht hier ideen klauen!!


----------



## fone (13. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Shop oder Hersteller, bei dem man nicht nur die üblichen 08/15 Trikots a'la Fox, Troy Lee, Race Face, O'Neal & Co bekommt?
> 
> ...


Du willst da aber keine Briefb0mbe hinschicken, oder?


----------



## sharky (13. April 2022)

den gedankengang musst du mir jetzt erklären....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (13. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> die dinger müssen weit sein. es muss ein protektorenhemd drunter passen.


Da gehen alle Eishockey und American Football Jersey, da sind viele tolle Sachen erhältlich.


----------



## sharky (13. April 2022)

ich fände ja ein von @Geisterfahrer handgemaltes im stil seiner alten comics über die bikekumpels, geil


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2022)

Darüber reden wir, wenn Du Samstag Deinen LRS abholst.


----------



## Django83 (13. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Bei Loose Riders (wenn man von denen was kaufen mag) gibt's neben Laseraugen-Katzen auch* Flamingos* und Bier-Motive und sowas - hab ich bis jetzt aber nur bei Bikepark-Kids und verdächtig nach Midlifecrysis aussehenden Herren gesehen*. **no** offence *


🧐_Räusper_ Weder noch. 😜


----------



## sharky (13. April 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Darüber reden wir, wenn Du Samstag Deinen LRS abholst.


du weißt ja, ich kann deiner frau einfach erzählen, was der krempel in deiner werkstatt so kostet


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2022)

Du meinst Deine ganzen Teile, die Du bei uns vor Deiner Chefin versteckt hast? 
Lassen wir das.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. April 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Du meinst Deine ganzen Teile, die Du bei uns vor Deiner Chefin versteckt hast?
> Lassen wir das.







Touche

Sharky hast aber in deinem Comic gut getroffen


----------



## sharky (13. April 2022)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Sharky hast aber in deinem Comic gut getroffen


Ich habe mich auch jahrelang gefragt was der Kerl eigentlich kann. Erst nachdem er den ersten comic gemalt hat, wusst ich, was es ist


----------



## federwech (14. April 2022)

3Essen, falls du Spaghetti, Karohemd oder Klorollen-Alloverprint cool findest.
Qualität ist jedenfalls Bombe.









						MTB
					






					www.alliiert.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

